# Belgian Beer Collection



## scottpatch (Jun 9, 2016)

Besides grilling and smoking, another passion of mine is for Belgian Beers.

I am well aware there are many amazing American craft beers, and excellent beers from many other parts of the world.  What has been an exploding industry (craft beers) in the USA for the last 20-25 years is something that has been an part of Belgian culture for over 200 years.  It is amazing that a country about the size of Delaware has over 1400 beers in production! 

I started a collection a couple years ago that I'm quite proud of.  I have over 500 different beers in the collection, and about 100 different glasses.

Many don't know this, but in Belgium, they send the glasses to the bars with the beer and most breweries require their beer to be served in the correct glass that is designed to promote the correct head and breathing of the beer.  

A beer without a good head would be rejected in Belgium.  A beer in the incorrect glass could mean they would stop selling the product to the establishment....













collect1.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















collect2.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















collect3.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















collect4.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















collect5.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















glasses.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice collection and an intersesting fun hobby. I'm into Food Styles of the world but not much into Beers. Pretty much an Ice cold Yuengling Lager guy that delights in Warsteiner when my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  releases the funds...JJ


----------



## scottpatch (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks....

If you like the Warsteiner Dunkel and want to try a similar Belgian (the Belgian equivalent is called a Dubbel), try a Leffe Brown some time.  It's made by INBEV, which owns Budweiser now, so it's distribution is pretty vast and the price isn't much more than a Yuengling.  It is @ $33/case.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2016)

scottpatch said:


> Thanks....
> 
> If you like the Warsteiner Dunkel and want to try a similar Belgian (the Belgian equivalent is called a Dubbel), try a Leffe Brown some time.  It's made by INBEV, which owns Budweiser now, so it's distribution is pretty vast and the price isn't much more than a Yuengling.  It is @ $33/case.


Thanks...JJ


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 19, 2018)

scottpatch said:


> Thanks....
> 
> If you like the Warsteiner Dunkel and want to try a similar Belgian (the Belgian equivalent is called a Dubbel), try a Leffe Brown some time.  It's made by INBEV, which owns Budweiser now, so it's distribution is pretty vast and the price isn't much more than a Yuengling.  It is @ $33/case.


Dubell and triples are my favs.


----------



## timstalltaletav (May 26, 2018)

Nice collection!  Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Gwanger (May 26, 2018)

timstalltaletav said:


> Nice collection!  Do you have a favorite?


I also like the belgian beers but only drink them at home bc of alcohol content and reserve my trapist beers for the holidays. I have made a few belgian beers and really enjoyed them although Germany makes my favorites around Octoberfest time I really think the Belgians hold the crown.I have just purchased an new all electric brewer which should make step mashing easier and will take me from ales to bottom fermented beers


----------



## jbellard (May 26, 2018)

westvleteren Is amazing.  Had friends in Belgium and they shared some from time to time.

Also love st Bernardus
And German dark beers especially Vitus from Weihenstephen near Munich 
Also found a beer out of Oklahoma called COOP’s DNR. Very good but expensive


----------



## Gwanger (May 26, 2018)

jbellard said:


> View attachment 365262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to crawfish boil tday and made some smoked Andouille for party and stopping for some Hofbrau not Belgian bit good.


----------



## Eric6711 (Aug 8, 2018)

scottpatch said:


> Besides grilling and smoking, another passion of mine is for Belgian Beers.
> 
> I am well aware there are many amazing American craft beers, and excellent beers from many other parts of the world.  What has been an exploding industry (craft beers) in the USA for the last 20-25 years is something that has been an part of Belgian culture for over 200 years.  It is amazing that a country about the size of Delaware has over 1400 beers in production!
> 
> ...


I see some Chimay bottles that is good stuff.


----------



## hb99 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice collection.  I spent a couple of days driving through Belgium.  I like Leffe Blonde and all Dubbels.
(FWIW, I also lived in Germany for 9 years).


----------

